# Don't believe what I just saw watching "Sport Fishing TV!"



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm watching an episode of the show on Sun Sports. Their fishing near a docked boat, and the guide says to put the artificial under the boat. About 20ft away from what looks to be a 40ft Sportfisher Yacht, the guy casts and ends up hitting the side of the boat.

I'm thinking did I see what I just seen and hear the clank when the artificial lure hit the side of the other boat? So, I rewind to replay it to make sure. Sure enough they smacked the side of someone else's boat with a lure, and continued to fish without a care in the world.

I would have figured it would have at least been edited out; then maybe they could give a rat's ass hitting other people's vessels just to make a show.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow lol


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what they get for docking in fishy waters.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh how dare they!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

[sarcasm] That guy with the big boat what does he care he has plenty of money. [/sarcasm]


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Not trying to be an ass, but what were they supposed to do? Editing it out doesn't make it to where it didn't happen. Sure, they shouldn't have been fishing so close to someone's boat. But I'm sure we have all fished somewhere that we might not should hav e been and I KNOW we have have all had an errant cast...


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> Not trying to be an ass, but what were they supposed to do? Editing it out doesn't make it to where it didn't happen. Sure, they shouldn't have been fishing so close to someone's boat. But I'm sure we have all fished somewhere that we might not should hav e been and I KNOW we have have all had an errant cast...


But if they edited it out, the viewing public wouldn't see it. Doesn't make it right but at least it doesn't give the impression to a new angler that it's okay to go slinging lures at boats. I haven't done it....yet, but I've come close. I just hope when it does happen I don't do any damage.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The chances are it didnt do any damage.ive accudentaly hit a boat before and i went and checked and there was no damage so i left.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Someone has a big boat, so that makes it "OK" to sling a lure into it? I guess on the same thought, if someone goes by your house and spraypaints a "X" on it, it's OK because you can afford to get it fixed?? Same logic...


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I want to know how a lure could hurt a boat?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> I want to know how a lure could hurt a boat?




Jigheads will chip the gel coat. Or worse.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

A jig can chip glass or gelcoat.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Im not going to get out of my boat and exchange insurance information for a surface scratch to Gel-Coat. Its like driving into someones yard accidentally and breaking a sprinkler head. Accidents happen. Come on


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Jigheads will chip the gel coat. Or worse.


Just imagine what rocks do to it at 55mph.....when its on a trailer.I love aluminum...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Accident sure, I'll go along with that. Just pointing out the attitude that because someone has a big boat they automatically think it's OK. It's no more OK for them than anyone else. Wrong is wrong for anyone.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

chad403 said:


> Im not going to get out of my boat and exchange insurance information for a surface scratch to Gel-Coat. Its like driving into someones yard accidentally and breaking a sprinkler head. Accidents happen. Come on



If you drove into my yard and accidentally broke my sprinkler head I would expect you to replace it. It's called taking responsibility for your actions, and it's the right thing to do.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

chad403 said:


> Im not going to get out of my boat and exchange insurance information for a surface scratch to Gel-Coat. Its like driving into someones yard accidentally and breaking a sprinkler head. Accidents happen. Come on


Thats why you put sprinklers on flex pipe to prevent idiots fron destroying your property.on a boat its alot harder to prevent damage from idiots nit doing what theyre supposed to.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

chad403 said:


> Im not going to get out of my boat and exchange insurance information for a surface scratch to Gel-Coat. Its like driving into someones yard accidentally and breaking a sprinkler head. Accidents happen. Come on



Actually, it's not like that at all. It's like throwing your door open in the parking lot after you parked too close to the $200,000 to $2 million car next to you and put a big gash in it. Kind of a different level than a $12 sprinkler head. 

Why are you driving in people's yards in the first place?

Also, it's not a matter of being too close fishing wise, it's a matter of not being very good at what you're doing. Big boats dock in deep water. Deep water holds fish. I've fished those spots 1,000 times and I'll fish them 1,000 more but if I can't control my cast I leave it short or move on entirely.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*hmm*

I disagree with that analogy. I think opening a car door against someones car can be prevented. People who do that just don't give a crap. 

If you put your sprinkler head right at the edge of the road and there is no curb yes I might run over it. I might not even Know I ran over it.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

lol


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

So hitting a boat can't be prevented? Driving off the road too? 

You worry me.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Actually, it's not like that at all. It's like throwing your door open in the parking lot after you parked too close to the $200,000 to $2 million car next to you and put a big gash in it. Kind of a different level than a $12 sprinkler head.
> 
> Why are you driving in people's yards in the first place?
> 
> Also, it's not a matter of being too close fishing wise, it's a matter of not being very good at what you're doing. Big boats dock in deep water. Deep water holds fish. I've fished those spots 1,000 times and I'll fish them 1,000 more but if I can't control my cast I leave it short or move on entirely.





JoeZ said:


> So hitting a boat can't be prevented? Driving off the road too?
> 
> You worry me.



^ what he said


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

If ya want it to stay new leave it on the show room floor.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Aw crap!!! Here come a federal regulations about the weight and casting velocity of jig heads as well as fishing proximity to vessels. The real problem is that the law will not denote your vessel from another. So there will be no fishing within 100ft of any vessel. Even the one you are on! Now that will put a damper on Snapper season.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hmm*

Joe tow a 10' wide boat down a neighborhood road and get out of the way of women talking on her phone headed to target.

Its like catching tree's bass fishing it happens. You park your car at Wally World. It obvious you cant open you car door. You do anyways, simply because you don't give a shit. That's the way I feel.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> If ya want it to stay new leave it on the show room floor.


So if you buy a new truck and take it to Walmart and some asshat rams a buggy in the side and does major damage it's ok? Yeah ok.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I love this place!!!!:clapping::clapping::clapping:

I think no one should be allowed to own a Big Boat until I can have one.

It's only fair,....To me.


Seriously, We should all take responsibility for our actions. Accident or not.

But alot of accidents can be prevented.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

This may be the next 10 pager.....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

My boat is sitting in the back yard. This morning I found a football laying in it... I dont have any kids, but the next-door neighbors do! You know what I did? Threw the ball back over the fence....


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

Some of the comments on this thread prove something that drives me crazy... *some people have absolutely NO respect for others.*

If you cause damage (no matter how minor) to something someone else owns (no matter what it is) it is your responsibility to make it right. Period.

It should have been edited out for the very reason that was mentioned previously. It's obvious some here see it as no big deal so having it in the program only gives more people the impression that it's ok to sling lures into the side of someone else's boat. Sure, I've thrown a lure and landed on someone's dock, but I've never hit someone's boat because I have enough common sense and courtesy to not take the chance of damaging someone else's property.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

chad403 said:


> Joe tow a 10' wide boat down a neighborhood road and get out of the way of women talking on her phone headed to target.
> 
> Its like catching tree's bass fishing it happens. You park your car at Wally World. It obvious you cant open you car door. You do anyways, simply because you don't give a shit. That's the way I feel.



So what you're saying is you might ding someone's boat but you don't think it's any more important to him than snagging a tree? Towing your boat and leaving it parked in your slip is different. Tow it and you assume risk. Park it your private slip and you'd figure it was safe from douchebags.

No respect for other people, that's what I've gotten from your posts.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I came back and removed my post for being imflamatory towards those that might think I was insensitive towards the property of others. I'm sorry that you feel that way. It is often difficult to know someone or the intent of their comments when talking on the internet.

My comments were merely intended to show that there are alot more important things to get bent out of shape about...


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Gotta be kidding right? If you damage someones property, fix it! You guys who say its just a scratch or ding and move on would be PISSED if it was your boat. Especially if you didnt know about it then saw it on national TV. You break it, you fix/buy it. That simple.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Submarine said:


> Some of the comments on this thread prove something that drives me crazy... *some people have absolutely NO respect for others.*


I agree...Its crazy to see how many people on this forum actually think this way....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Speaking of getting bent out of shape.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

The funny thing about this whole thread is that many are screaming for a lynch mob for those that caused damage or are empathetic about causing damage. Yet there is no proof that any damage occured. And no one actually said that they were empathetic about damage. Only if there was no damage...

I'll add this question. If say, you WERE fishing someplace that you probably shouldn't, you just saw that Gator trout roll next to someone's 50ft Cabo. You've been skunked all day, so you think it over and pitch that jig anyway. TINK! Aw man! You look around... No one saw, but your concience gets the better of you. You troll over and look. No damage, no scratch, not even a mar in the fresh wax... Now what are you to do?

1 Do you hollar and see if anyone is about... admit your mistake and get yelled at anyway...
2 Write down the registation numbers and hope that the state will help you locate the owners... They wont, it's against policy.
3 Contact marina office and tell them what happened so that they will forget to tell the owners next time they see them... Maybe months from now...
4 Or you just go on with your day. Now knowing that you shouldn't have pitched that jig and learning a lesson from it.

What is your solution to what has happened? Maybe call the Marine Police or the Coast Guard and file an accident report. SERIOUSLY, what should have happened next?

Would I be mad if someone dinged my boat with a lure? No, my boat is USED to FISH and has plenty of nicks already. If someone hit my druck and dinged the door, whould I be mad. Yes, but in 2 or three days, my life WOULD continue... Ther's ALOT more important things to get stressed about. So what should have happened after the lure hit the boat?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yep. When I take my buddies fishing and they sling a lead against the boat. They are Johny on the spot calling Big Mike Fiberglass or giving me a $100 dollars to fix it. Give me a fricken break. End of thread.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

chad403 said:


> Yep. When I take my buddies fishing and they sling a lead against the boat. They are Johny on the spot calling Big Mike Fiberglass or giving me a $100 dollars to fix it. Give me a fricken break. End of thread.


 
It's your property and therefore your call. That is fine. But, it's not YOUR boat that is being discussed, someone elses. But, that's OK too, huh?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> The funny thing about this whole thread is that many are screaming for a lynch mob for those that caused damage or are empathetic about causing damage. Yet there is no proof that any damage occured. And no one actually said that they were empathetic about damage. Only if there was no damage...
> 
> I'll add this question. If say, you WERE fishing someplace that you probably shouldn't, you just saw that Gator trout roll next to someone's 50ft Cabo. You've been skunked all day, so you think it over and pitch that jig anyway. TINK! Aw man! You look around... No one saw, but your concience gets the better of you. You troll over and look. No damage, no scratch, not even a mar in the fresh wax... Now what are you to do?
> 
> ...


It's real simple for me. I try to do the right thing.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> It's your property and therefore your call. That is fine. But, it's not YOUR boat that is being discussed, someone elses. But, that's OK too, huh?


So what is your solution to the question posted above? By ignoring this question, you imply that you would ignore what happened and go about your business. Thus becoming one of those that is empathetic about "damage" to other's property. Or I will turn the question around... Say you were on your 50ft Cabo and some [email protected] hit it with a lure. he trolls over and admits the slight. You both look it over and there is no damage. What do you do now?

Everyone seems outraged, but has no solution to what happened? If indeed ther was damage, then YES, ABSOLUTELY, it should be repaired. But no one actually knows that there was any?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldn't put myself in that position to start with. Haven't in almost 40 years of fishing. I was taught to respect other peoples property.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> The funny thing about this whole thread is that many are screaming for a lynch mob for those that caused damage or are empathetic about causing damage. Yet there is no proof that any damage occured. And no one actually said that they were empathetic about damage. Only if there was no damage...
> 
> I'll add this question. If say, you WERE fishing someplace that you probably shouldn't, you just saw that Gator trout roll next to someone's 50ft Cabo. You've been skunked all day, so you think it over and pitch that jig anyway. TINK! Aw man! You look around... No one saw, but your concience gets the better of you. You troll over and look. No damage, no scratch, not even a mar in the fresh wax... Now what are you to do?
> 
> ...


In this situation I do nothing because you stated that there was no damage after checking. If there is damage then you could always leave note. Similar to what you'd do(well some of us anyway) if you dinged somebody in the parking lot.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe the part was edited out where they went to the boat owner and made it right?? Maybe they knew the boat owner? Lots of variables that we can't see in hours and hours of film condensed into 30 min.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Maybe the part was edited out where they went to the boat owner and made it right?? Maybe they knew the boat owner? Lots of variables that we can't see in hours and hours of film condensed into 30 min.


And that's true too...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

anyways, how did your peanuts turn out?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> anyways, how did your peanuts turn out?


A little early yet. Weren't filled all the way out. Came out really good though....


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> The funny thing about this whole thread is that many are screaming for a lynch mob for those that caused damage or are empathetic about causing damage. Yet there is no proof that any damage occured. And no one actually said that they were empathetic about damage. Only if there was no damage...
> 
> I'll add this question. If say, you WERE fishing someplace that you probably shouldn't, you just saw that Gator trout roll next to someone's 50ft Cabo. You've been skunked all day, so you think it over and pitch that jig anyway. TINK! Aw man! You look around... No one saw, but your concience gets the better of you. You troll over and look. No damage, no scratch, not even a mar in the fresh wax... Now what are you to do?
> 
> ...


In this situation, there is nothing more to be done. You did the right thing and checked to see if there is damage and there wasn't. I think what the OP was getting at is they just seemed to go on like nothing ever happened. Maybe they edited out where they went to make sure it didn't damage the gel coat. Maybe not, who knows.

There seems to be two kind of people here...

1) those of us who take care of the things we own and understand that it is not right to assume it's ok to ding someone else's boat because it's a boat and it's going to have dings

2) those who probably don't take care of their stuff quite as well and don't care that much about some dings and scratches on their own boat.... therefore someone else shouldn't get bent out of shape just because some douche damaged their boat and just went on like nothing ever happened.

Just my .02


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

A question to all the nay sayers: So it would be ok if someone bounced a lure off your boat? While you were in it? You'd just smile, shrug your shoulders and not say a word?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> A question to all the nay sayers: So it would be ok if someone bounced a lure off your boat? While you were in it? You'd just smile, shrug your shoulders and not say a word?


Depends on their attitude... if I got a frightened shrug as the lure was flying and an apology, then I would probalby say "No Problem". If they acted as if nothing happened and cast near my boat again, then I might say someting.

One thing i dont really get about this thread. I never really saw anyone that said that if they damaged someting they wouldn't pay for it. I saw a few "No harm, no foul" sayers.

As for the peanuts... I want some!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This is awesome. I'm only seeing one outraged person and you've pretty much done that to yourself. 

I offered a solution, learn to cast. If you are not capable of such accuracy, don't throw near boats or position yourself better to avoid the possibility.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Our New Bahia Mar Thread :notworthy:


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Submarine said:


> Some of the comments on this thread prove something that drives me crazy... *some people have absolutely NO respect for others.*
> 
> If you cause damage (no matter how minor) to something someone else owns (no matter what it is) it is your responsibility to make it right. Period.
> 
> It should have been edited out for the very reason that was mentioned previously. It's obvious some here see it as no big deal so having it in the program only gives more people the impression that it's ok to sling lures into the side of someone else's boat. Sure, I've thrown a lure and landed on someone's dock, but I've never hit someone's boat because I have enough common sense and courtesy to not take the chance of damaging someone else's property.




Agreed the price or value of the object or of the damage is irrelevant. We must be responsible for ourselves and our actions.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm wondering if it was an all out cast from a distance, or just a little flip. Flipping a little jig head towards a big badass boat shouldn't do any damage at all. I see no problem with a harmless little smack every now and then. Seriously, is all this over some hypothetical damage, or what actually happened. Some of you people are too damn sensitive.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

I have filmed a couple of Sport Fishing TV episodes and those people can't cast. Lets get back to the bashing.................


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> I'm wondering if it was an all out cast from a distance, or just a little flip. Flipping a little jig head towards a big badass boat shouldn't do any damage at all. I see no problem with a harmless little smack every now and then. Seriously, is all this over some hypothetical damage, or what actually happened. Some of you people are too damn sensitive.


Can't really answer your first question but I think the OP was just saying they shouldn't have showed it and make it seem like no big deal. I think they should have edited it out, or used it to show what not to do. If a novice angler sees that, they might just go slinging jigs all willy nilly and stuff. To the experienced angler it might not be big deal but you don't want new anglers thinking that's how it's done. 

As to your last question, the drama all started when some people said "who cares it's a boat, if they have the money for that kind of boat they can take care of the damage".


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

flyliner said:


> I have filmed a couple of Sport Fishing TV episodes and those people can't cast. Lets get back to the bashing.................


Hahahahahaha! Awesome, Mr. Dineen.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> i want to know how a lure could hurt a boat?


 chip the gelcoat. It would piss me off!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

chad403 said:


> Im not going to get out of my boat and exchange insurance information for a surface scratch to Gel-Coat. Its like driving into someones yard accidentally and breaking a sprinkler head. Accidents happen. Come on


Don't drive in my yard. I've got faster lead than a lure.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> So what is your solution to the question posted above? By ignoring this question, you imply that you would ignore what happened and go about your business. Thus becoming one of those that is empathetic about "damage" to other's property. Or I will turn the question around... Say you were on your 50ft Cabo and some [email protected] hit it with a lure. he trolls over and admits the slight. You both look it over and there is no damage. What do you do now?
> 
> Everyone seems outraged, but has no solution to what happened? If indeed ther was damage, then YES, ABSOLUTELY, it should be repaired. But no one actually knows that there was any?


First, it sends the wrong message to people watching the show. Second, if it was damaged then the correct course of action is to contact the owner. Third, I can be,ieve the number of people who don't see any harm. They are the jerks at the boat ramp on any given day.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

FYI, D.O.As won't chip gelcoat, if anything, sometimes you get a great bank shot.


----------

